# Biplane sprites



## Bobbyloujo (Jul 16, 2013)

My first piece of what I dare to call pixel "art" is something that I used for my the first game I ever made, a DS homebrew game called Plane Popper. That was in 2009.

It isn't very good but here it is:






In 2011, I revamped the original:





Sorry if the magenta background makes the already hard to see small sprites even harder to see 

Now, I just finished this. It was an attempt at making a new version that is twice as big. I think it came out alright.





I'm thinking about remaking Plane Popper for Android but changing it up a little. That's the reason why I made the bigger version. I just thought it'd be interesting to post all the different versions that I've made of this sprite to show my progress that I've made with spriting over the years 

Whatcha think?


----------



## Rydian (Jul 16, 2013)

Pft, the original version is still better than anything I've done.


----------



## Sop (Jul 16, 2013)

Nice, can you give me any pixel art tips (I suck).

you should post it on this forum that I need to look at more often because i suck at this stuff

http://www.pixeljoint.com/


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Jul 16, 2013)

Sop said:


> Nice, can you give me any pixel art tips (I suck).


I would if I could think of anything, haha. Is there anything in particular that you have trouble with?


----------

